

AirDropper Requests Files via Email and Saves to Your Dropbox - bjonathan
http://lifehacker.com/5615351/airdropper-requests-files-via-email-and-saves-to-your-dropbox?skyline=true&s=i

======
jesselamb
We made a FAQ page for AirDropper based on all the feedback everyone provided
earlier in the week. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1613574>) You
really helped us start to understand which benefits were important to
emphasize. We'll definitely be keeping the feedback in mind as we work to
improve AirDropper.

The FAQ is available here: <http://www.airdropper.com/faq>

Thanks everyone!

~~~
ams6110
From the FAQ: _AirDropper is best suited for professionals who need to make
sending files securely easy for the sender, including designers, lawyers,
accountants, or consultants._

I don't know if it came up in the earlier discussion, but these types of
people are likely to have several clients and projects going on at the same
time. Rather than dump everything into a common AirDropper folder, would
probably be useful organizationally if the person requesting the file could
indicate a subfolder somehow, so when the client uploaded the file it would
get dropped into that subfolder within the parent AirDropper folder.

Of course as soon as you implement that, people might want support for an
infinite hierarchy, but I'd think one level of subfolders would cover most
needs.

~~~
jesselamb
Yeah, that's a big issue. You can actually specify a subfolder when you create
the request. It's the last field on the page. We probably need to make that
more obvious.

Thanks!

